
US' workforce is dying faster than any other wealthy country, study shows - howard941
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/11/26/us-life-expectancy-downward-spiral-study/4303700002/
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21669583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21669583)

